# looking for 1 maybe 2



## tx flatfish (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a 18 ft cobia .Im off till friday.I work shift work so i fish weekdays and all my buddys work all week.looking to split cost of fuel and bait if used. westbay i know pretty god east bay im lerning as i go.but will go were ever if you can show me how to get there.


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

I could be intrested in joining you on Weds. send me a message if you still are looking.


----------

